# thinking about ECS Stage 2 or 2v2 big brake kit.. few Q's??



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

the reason i picked the stage 2 kit is pretty much price point and the wheel fitment. i currently run 18" LMs and i have a set of 15" snow tires on beetle steelies... 
the main reason for the big brake upgrade is pretty much aesthetics... i want a bigger caliper to fill up the inner wheel area... and the added performance of a 4 piston caliper will be nice too... 
but my questions are... 
should i hang onto my Ariettas(17") and use them for snow tires/wheels or sell them to fund the brake upgrade? it sure is nice having a 15" wheel for snow tires, the jump from a 15 to 17 tire is bonkers.... 
and what is if going to cost long term to use porsche brake components? what is a pad change going to cost me(DIY)? what if a rotor get warped? 
maybe there is a better alternative ... ie .:r32 calipers... etc...
thanks guys


_Modified by sounds good at 7:26 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The largest factor in replacement costs is going to be the rotors on an upgraded brake kit. The main advantage of the Stage 2 v1 Kit is that is uses a standard 12.3" rotor instead of the 2 piece in the Stage 2 v2 Kit. Figure between $400 - $500 for a re-ring on a set of the 2 piece rotors.
Pads are slightly more expensive with the Porsche calipers, but not horribly so, a list of pads can be found here on the website for the Stage 2 Kits:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply
Another option would certainly be a Mk4 R32 Kit, however replacement rotors are more expensive than the standard 1 piece rotors in the Stage 2 v1 Kits (roughly $400 / pair) for the fronts. Wheel fitment is about the same on both kits though.
If you like the looks of the Stage 2 kit, but want to keep the replacement rotor / pad costs down, then I'd say the v1 kit is the way to go.


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the info... time to save pennies...
will 15" wheel clear the R32 brakes or the stage 2 kit?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I would say no to both. the 2v2 is a 13.1" rotor, and even the stage 1, which uses the 12.3" rotors requires a 17" or larger wheel. The only kit I've found that uses a 4 piston caliper and will fit under a 15" wheel is from RPI equipped. They use an 11" rotor.


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

maybe i should go the route of .:R32 or TT brakes??


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think the TTQ comes with 16's, but I don't know if the calipers will clear a 15" rim. It'll be tight if it does clear. Why not get some 16" steelies, or even some 17" throw aways for winter? i'm sure you can find some cheapies here on the 'Tex that will suit your purpose.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The only brake system I'm aware of that will clear 15" wheels is the stock setup. TT (312mm) will need 16" wheels and R32 (334mm) will need 17" wheels.


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBugman00* »_ Why not get some 16" steelies, or even some 17" throw aways for winter?

i am just trying to work with what i already have, plus you cant beat the price of 15" tires... 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The only brake system I'm aware of that will clear 15" wheels is the stock setup.
 humm.. are upgrades to the stock brakes that can be done to boost performance a little? drilled/slotted rotors perhaps ?


_Modified by sounds good at 5:21 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Upgrading the rotors, pads, lines and fluid can go a long way for helping to improve a stock brake system. The main advantage of any of the upgraded brake kits is more bite and less fade.
For a performance setup on the stock brake system, I'd suggest either a plain or slotted rotor, a good performance brake pad (ex: Hawk HPS, EBC RedStuff) along with stainless lines for the front and a fluid change.


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i am just in a spot where my rotors need replaced, and i would rather spend a little extra for better equipment than put the same stock "junk" (if you will) equipment on...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, totally understandable. Here is a cart with what I would suggest for an upgrade using the same size as stock:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/...2cart


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Actually, I found this information from rpiequipped.com:
RPI 11" Race Brake Kit*
Part Number: [RPI-RBK115100G4] $850.00 USD
RPI 11" Race Brake Kit*
(*minimum wheel clearance is 15")
VW Golf/Jetta IV (1.8T, VR6)
-Brembo 11.0" (280mm) CNC slotted and cross drilled brake rotors.
-Goodridge stainless braided brake lines.
-CNC machined chrome plated aluminum brackets.
-Wilwood Billet Dynalite II 4-piston aluminum calipers.
Each kit utilizes the latest Wilwood 'fast-road' compound pad. These pads provide excellent bite on the street and will get you through track days as well.
Assembled with grade 12.9 hardware

RPI ships these kits completely preassembled, turning installation into a straightforward job which typically takes less than an hour.
This is what I have on my car, and they're super easy to install. Hardest part is bleeding the brakes.


----------



## iao4gli18t (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will ecs be selling their full kits with porsche calipers
Any time soon? What is the reason for the back orders?
[email protected]


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

race kit, poor choice for dirty dtreet driving. Too much maintenance.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhtopilko* »_race kit, poor choice for dirty dtreet driving. Too much maintenance.

i've been running Wilwoods on the street for years, and have done no more maintenance than i would have with an OEM kit. Although if shopping for Wilwoods, dont buy the multi-piece calipers, buy the forged ones. They dont squeal, and the pedal feels better.


----------

